# Mẹo giúp ngăn ngừa dịch bệnh cho bé tại nhà trẻ



## ngoclan (3/1/20)

Nhà trẻ là môi trường lý tưởng cho sự phát triển và lây lan dịch bệnh. Nguyên nhân gây nên điều này chính là việc các trẻ chưa ý thức được việc vệ sinh, thường xuyên xì hơn và bôi bẩn chất nhờn từ muỗi và miệng của con lên sàn nhà. Điều này khiến cho việc lây lan dịch bệnh trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.

Nhà trẻ là môi trường lý tưởng cho sự phát triển và lây lan dịch bệnh. Nguyên nhân gây nên điều này chính là việc các trẻ chưa ý thức được việc vệ sinh, thường xuyên xì hơn và bôi bẩn chất nhờn từ muỗi và miệng của con lên sàn nhà. Điều này khiến cho việc lây lan dịch bệnh trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.

Tuy nhiên, bất kỳ đứa trẻ nào đến tuổi cũng cần phải đi học, thời điểm mẫu giáo nếu trẻ mắc cúm, cảm, thì khi bé học tiểu học trẻ sẽ dễ dàng tự kháng lại virut cảm cúm và có được kháng thể tốt hơn.

Mùa tết đoàn viên sắp tới, để trẻ luôn khoẻ mạnh và cùng bố mẹ tận hưởng một cái tết an lành, thì bố mẹ cần lưu ý những mẹo sau đây để theo dõi và ngăn ngừa việc trẻ mắc phải dịch bệnh nguy hiểm.







*Cần chú ý gì khi trẻ ốm:*
- Xin nghỉ học nếu: ốm mệt, sốt, tiêu chảy, nôn, đau bụng, đau họng chảy dãi, nổi ban, nốt trên da, các bệnh truyền nhiễm như thuỷ đậu (ít nhất 24h sau bay ban), rubella (7 ngày từ lúc có ban), ho gà (5 ngày sau khi được dùng kháng sinh), quai bị (5 ngày), sởi (4 ngày sau ban).
- Có một số căn bệnh không cần thiết phải cách ly (viêm tai giữa chẳng hạn).
- Thông báo cho cô giáo giờ uống thuốc của trẻ(có nơi không cho uống thuốc thay được - trẻ sẽ cần nghỉ học những ngày đó).
- Lưu ý với cô giáo những điều sau nếu cô cho uống thuốc hộ: chú ý ĐÚNG trẻ, ĐÚNG thuốc, ĐÚNG liều và ĐÚNG đường dùng. Ghi rõ và trao đổi kĩ!
- Luôn ghi ít nhất 2 số điện thoại và luôn sẵn sàng nghe điện từ lớp.

*Biện pháp phòng bệnh truyền nhiễm cho trẻ khi đông về:*
(Nên cố gắng thực hiện hoặc tìm những cơ sở mẫu giáo đáp ứng đủ những tiêu chí này, đồng thời cũng nên áp dụng những tiên chí này tại nhà của bé)
- Mỗi phòng học, phòng trẻ em nên có bồn rửa tay, kèm theo đó là xa phòng rửa tay cho trẻ.
- Luôn giữ nhà vệ sinh trong trạng thái sạch sẽ nhất.
- Chà rửa, khử trùng đồ chơi của trẻ mỗi ngày trước giờ trẻ đến lớp
- Tay nắm cửa, tủ, kệ, bình nước, mọi bề mặt của nhà vệ sinh, đặc biệt là tủ thay tã(vật dụng nội thất cần thiết tại lớp học nhà trẻ) cần được vệ sinh và khử trùng triệt để.
- Cọ rửa bô ị sạch sẻ sau mỗi lần bé sử dụng.
- Tiêm phòng cúm cho đội ngũ giáo viêm và nhân viên trong trường đều đặn mỗi năm.
- Đồ ăn mẹ gửi cần được bảo quản đúng, tem mác rõ ràng.
- Dán tên tuổi và bảo quản sữa đúng cách
- Giáo dục bé cách rửa tay, giữ vệ sinh cá nhân ở nhà cũng như trong lớp.
- Có nhân viên y tế trực 24/7.
- Thường xuyên thay chăn gra gối nệm, vệ sinh giường ngủ cá nhân cho trẻ.

*Hướng dẫn trẻ phương pháp vệ sinh tay tốt:*
Phụ huynh và giáo viên cần lưu ý hướng dẫn trẻ cách vệ sinh và giữ tay luôn được sạch sẽ mỗi ngày, với mốc thời gian cụ thể như sau:
- Ngay khi vừa đến lớp
- Trước và sau khi cầm thức ăn, cho trẻ ăn và ăn uống
- Sau khi đi vệ sinh, thay bỉm, giúp trẻ đi tè ị
- Sau khi chùi mũi, xì mũi
- Sau khi chơi ngoài trời (nghịch cát chả hạn)
- Sau khi vầy nước
- Trước và sau khi cho trẻ uống thuốc
- Sau khi đổ rác, đồ bẩn
- Sau khi chơi với thú nuôi
Bố mẹ nên tập cho con ý thức được rằng cần phải vệ sinh tay chân thường xuyên để tránh tối đa nguy cơ mắc bệnh nhiễm khuẩn. đó chính là cách hiệu quả nhất để giữ con luôn khoẻ mạnh trong mùa tết Canh Tí này.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

